# Sudoku for Kindle



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of Sudoku for Kindle that does not require you to be on Whispernet.  I find that every once in a while when I am playing interactive Sudoku, the screen resets itself. I have great 3G coverage and we have no issues with it except with the interactive games.  Plus it is way too slow in responding to a check answer.  Thanks


----------



## renesme121 (Mar 8, 2010)

im not sure about sudoku but there is minesweeper just press 

SHIFT - ALT - M

hope that helps


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been using Moi Sudoku: Volume 1. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UPVVXI?ref=myk_orders_title
WN needs to be on to download the puzzle, but then you can turn WN off. I bought this back in November and just started playing with it the last few days. I really like it.
deb


----------



## hoack (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,

There was a new puzzle for Kindle released recently - called "Remove-a-pair solitaire". I know it is not a sudoku, but this game you can play without a whispernet connection or a browser.

http://www.amazon.com/Remove-A-Pair-Solitaire-vol-1-ebook/dp/B003B66BDK


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

hoack, welcome to Kindleboards, and thank you for the link.
deb


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My  Sudoku kindle book, I ordered book 1, and  about a week ago it disappeared saying "it is no longer available'. It is at my book site at Amazon but it won't let me reload it. I may have to call them to see what is wrong.
Brenda


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kdawna, is this the one you have that disappeared?
http://www.amazon.com/Sudoku-Interactive-Puzzles-Kindle-ebook/dp/B002UPVVXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1268601050&sr=1-1
deb


----------



## renesme121 (Mar 8, 2010)

i know this is very off topic but how do you put the picture thing at the bottom?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

renesme121 said:


> i know this is very off topic but how do you put the picture thing at the bottom?


Which picture thing are you wondering about? I'll be glad to help you if I can.
deb


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

drenee said:


> I've been using Moi Sudoku: Volume 1.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UPVVXI?ref=myk_orders_title
> WN needs to be on to download the puzzle, but then you can turn WN off.


Non US Kindle owners beware. You can only play this puzzle on Kindle for PC. No browser on the Kindle itself means although you can download the 'book' which describes the games and provides the links to the actual Sudoku boards, you can't actually play it on the Kindle. I strongly believe Amazon should warn purchasers about this restriction. If you *want* to play Sudoku on your PC there are much better options than this.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Non US Kindle owners beware. You can only play this puzzle on Kindle for PC. No browser on the Kindle itself means although you can download the 'book' which describes the games and provides the links to the actual Sudoku boards, you can't actually play it on the Kindle. I strongly believe Amazon should warn purchasers about this restriction. If you *want* to play Sudoku on your PC there are much better options than this.


Thank you for the heads up. I believe you can email Amazon and let them know and perhaps they will let customers know.
deb


----------



## Puzzazz (May 21, 2011)

If you haven't already found them, Puzzazz offers several Sudoku eBooks on the Kindle. Only available in the US because Kindle Active Content is only available in the US. All of the products are very highly reviewed. Click on the images in my signature to get to them.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

EA Sudoku doesn't require the Whispernet to be on, and provides an infinite series of puzzles (computer-generated, not hand-created).


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Thalia the Muse said:


> EA Sudoku doesn't require the Whispernet to be on, and provides an infinite series of puzzles (computer-generated, not hand-created).


And it is very good!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure if I played this one actually...  I should check it out though but I think Sudoku is sometimes a little boring haha


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I should have said that EA Sudoku is very well-done -- the controls are intuitive and it's easy to use.


----------



## Puzzazz (May 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone on KindleBoards for the great support of the Sudoku titles on the Kindle from Puzzazz. We now have 60 reviews, 55 of them 5-stars (4.9 average), higher than any other Sudoku products on the Kindle.

Thanks again for all of the support!

(Click any of the images in the signature below to check out the products on Amazon.)


----------



## HeatherCashman (Jul 30, 2011)

I love Sudoku and my Kindle. Thanks for the links!


----------

